# Camera Equipment w/ locator



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

As some of you know, we use to sub out all main line cleaning. Bought equipment and doing drain cleaning (though I hate it - replacement cables get expensive during the learning curve). But no camera. The company we used in the past has gone through the roof w/his prices. Found a great new guy, but his camera doesn't have a locator.

What brand/model camera with locator do you recommend? This is definitely an area we are losing money in our business.

Before you fall over with "I can't believe you didn't do drain cleaning." In Maryland, there were plumbers and there were drain cleaners. And the two didn't mix.

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used Ridgid equipment in the past, it was top notch, easily the most accurate locator I have used, but my experience is limited to General, Rothenberger, and Ridgid, there are companies out there like Sreco that only make cameras and locators.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have used Ridgid equipment in the past, it was top notch, easily the most accurate locator I have used, but my experience is limited to General, Rothenberger, and Ridgid, there are companies out there like Sreco that only make cameras and locators.


I use Ridgid cameras with a Ridgid NaviTrack locator. It is without a doubt the easiest and most accurate equipment I have ever used. If it helps any Toolup.com has 10% off on all Ridgid tools right now.

Mark


----------



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

*My Next Camera*

My next camera will be one I've seen at the Pumper Show several years now. Currently our SeeSnake is doing well, but when it wears out (and repairs are quite pricey!), I'm getting an EasyCam. It can be repaired, if/when necessary, using locally available parts. It can plug into any monitor or laptop. It can be used with my SeeSnake locator without a glitch.
I've recommended this alternative to several contractors who have reported their satisfaction with the unit.
No, I don't work for them. I just checked this unit out real closely. Others' opinions and preferences will likely give you a good smattering of possibilities from which to choose.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I would be careful with Easy Cam until people actually start using them. Although ShuBee sells them (and I like Shubee) I know little about them. They are a fairly new company but the biggest unit they make is only 200' long and I've never heard anyone rate the push rod. They give no information regarding light available or the lux on the camera or the material of the lens. The other part which is funny is if you click on various links on their website one takes you to the Ridgid home page. I'm wondering if they might owe their web designer some money and he/she is getting even? Finally, it appears the only "independent" review given is a site they set up themselves.

Mark

BTW: I just checked another plumbing forum and the only praise of the Easy Cam appears to be Spam from Easy Cam. I guess you would call that cheap marketing.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used mytana, ridgid and general cams. I use only ridgid seesnakes. There is no comparison to the seesnake line IMHO. I use the compact SS with the navitrack, scout or the seek tech sr-20(my favorite outta the 3)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

IMHO Ridgid for both camera and locating is the best. I prefer the larger older style navitrak unit over the scout...

Anything else is just like warm flat beer!:drink:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all. I think we will concentrate on the Ridgid line. We get the Mytana & General catalogs, but all the choices can be overwhelming. They all say how great they work.

For cable machines - is Ridgid the leader? General? Mytana? We have a Mytana, but it seems we are replacing cables more than we should. Not sure if it is operator error or bad machine kinking the cables.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Thank you all. I think we will concentrate on the Ridgid line. We get the Mytana & General catalogs, but all the choices can be overwhelming. They all say how great they work.
> 
> For cable machines - is Ridgid the leader? General? Mytana? We have a Mytana, but it seems we are replacing cables more than we should. Not sure if it is operator error or bad machine kinking the cables.


Is it a drum or sectional machine?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a drum machine.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> It's a drum machine.


Try Spartan cables.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

We're fiel testing a new color camera from SOUTH COAST equip. Like it so far. South Coast is a plumbing company in Cali. Ridged Scout locator can't be beat.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

As far as drain equip. GORLITZ My favorite.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

When it comes to drain equipment...Ridgid is king.

See my drain-cleaning arsenal.


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Try Spartan cables.


 

We tried Spartan cables back in the early '90's, too much spring effect. General drum machines and cables have brought us a lot of income with little headaches. It certainly helps that we are 45 minutes away from the factory and can get parts quickly. 

I've used General's cameras and have seen Ridgid's in use. I'd buy a Ridgid if I was in the market to buy one. We use Metrotech line locators to locate sewers in conjunction with our snake but seldom see a need for a camera. I hire an outside contractor for camera work when necessary, which is seldom. Feel and experience with the cable plays the biggest part for me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's easy to be tough on cables when they belong to somebody else!
How many people do you have using the same machine...

I go through about 1 cable a year sometimes 2 on my K-7500...

If you assign the guy his own machine and make him buy the cable you'll be surprised at the learning curve...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sewerologist said:


> We use Metrotech line locators to locate sewers in conjunction with our snake but seldom see a need for a camera. I hire an outside contractor for camera work when necessary, which is seldom. Feel and experience with the cable plays the biggest part for me.


I'll agree with you on feel and experience....

But If you want to make serious cash replacing, relining and pipe bursting...
You need a camera!
Amd the more lines you put that camera in the more work you sell...

It's a sales tool!
The customer see their broken line and you fix it!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> As some of you know, we use to sub out all main line cleaning. Bought equipment and doing drain cleaning (though I hate it - replacement cables get expensive during the learning curve). But no camera. The company we used in the past has gone through the roof w/his prices. Found a great new guy, but his camera doesn't have a locator.
> 
> What brand/model camera with locator do you recommend? This is definitely an area we are losing money in our business.
> 
> ...


 *What! You don't do drain cleaning???????*


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone ever use Duracable Machines? 

I used them myself a few times at another company I worked for, but I didn't get enough use of it to compare. It worked real well and the equipment is built to last.

I'm asking about this type of machine cuz I'm considering buying it from the guy. It's been used maybe 10 times. It's a model DM55.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

for cameras i've used mytana, general, gatorcam and ridgid. i personaly own a ridgid and wouldn't buy anything else. reliability is second to none and even when the others are working, they don't work as good. 

for sewer equipment i've used general, ridgid, marco and spartan. i own spartan 100 and 300 machines and have no complaints other than they are LOUD. for somebody that's never used a machine before, a belt driven one might be better for cable life than the direct drive spartan but i like the extra ooomph that the direct drive gives. experience and feel definately plays a huge roll in drain cleaning. i have the same cables in my 100 and 300 machines that i put in 2 or 3 years ago. i probably do at least a few mainlines and kitchen blockages a week each. the cable i go throught the most (it's the cheapest too) is the one in my general top snake.


i don't know about charging techs for cables unless they're making more $$ on drain calls than they would be on other calls. it seems like an operating expense to me. i guess if some guy just doesn't get it and kinks multiple cables without any effort to learn.






paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i don't know about charging techs for cables unless they're making more $$ on drain calls than they would be on other calls. it seems like an operating expense to me. i guess if some guy just doesn't get it and kinks multiple cables without any effort to learn.


How many cables do you want to buy? I guarantee that if the cable comes out of their pocket the learning curve is a lot steeper...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> As far as drain equip. GORLITZ My favorite.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rigid K-50, K-60 and K-1500. Rigid cameras and Navi Tracs are top notch IMO


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

We have two guys using the cables, sometimes my husband too!

My husband has kinked the cables - so it is definitely coming out of his pocket.

Our one guy loves sewer calls and has the most experience - most of the time he gets the call. On ocassion, it has to go to our other plumber. Come to think about it, he is the one who kinks the cables most often.

Going off memory, we replace cables 4-5 times a year which is a lot considering we only use it once or twice every two weeks.

If we charged our plumber for the cable, I KNOW the one would refuse to do drain cleaning.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I intentionally kink my cables, putting a slight bend/ kink in them really gets them whipping, and when your in a line full of sludge, running that whipping cable with some water cleans it up nice.
I can't remember kinking a cable to the point of not being able to straighten it back up and continue using it. Try slowing down and feeling the line and the blockage(s), fittings etc. without running a camera behind every line cleaning how else do you determine the condition of it? The camera in our shop is used rarely for anything other than a sales technique (for show & tell with the HO), or as documentation to show a board. To locate we run the cables down and listen for them. If there is a collapsed line or the blockage is so bad we can't get through to quote the job for replacement we may go & get a tap location or price it to the edge of the property. I think camera's are a little over rated, nice but plumbers made there way with out them for a long time before.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care for making a machine a "pool" machine with multiple users. When everyone has their own machine you know who is destroying cable and who is not. It's not something you can do at first but you should try to increase the number of machines so every truck has their own.

Mark


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> As some of you know, we use to sub out all main line cleaning. Bought equipment and doing drain cleaning (though I hate it - replacement cables get expensive during the learning curve). But no camera. The company we used in the past has gone through the roof w/his prices. Found a great new guy, but his camera doesn't have a locator.
> 
> What brand/model camera with locator do you recommend? This is definitely an area we are losing money in our business.
> 
> ...


 
I own Ridgid Cameras and Scout locators, the best on the market in my mind. Ridgid is on top of technological advances and is always working to improve our jobs.

Stick with Ridgid and you won't be disappointed, not only the durability, but the locator works great, takes a few minutes to learn, and I have never been off.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Sewer Drain Cleaning*

battery powered, sewer machine, sewer cleaning machine, snakes, sewer cables-Trojan Tool Mfg. Co. - Sewer Cleaning Equipment


*GO TO TROJAN TOOL MFG.COM :thumbup:*
*THEY MAKE THE WORLDS BEST MACHINES AND CABLE TO FIT YOUR EXISTING EQUIPMENT :thumbsup:*


----------

